# Jill Marie Jones--Makeup Recs? ("Toni" from the television show "Girlfriends")



## doniad101 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey again. I've been watching repeats of the television show "Girlfriends" and I've been noticing Jill Marie Jones makeup and wondering where she is getting her gorgeous glow from and if you've got any makeup tips to get her glow, her cheeks are awesome, the lipstick/glosses she wears work out great together and on the television show in some episodes from last season...the day she's arguing outside her apartment building with "joan" b/c she needed her for the court day or something like that...it seemed like she had this pink look going on... like she had pink shadow, gloss/lipstick and blush...but is all worked well together and was applied very lightly almost like it wasnt there, but you could tell it was. I know I might sound like a makeup stalker LMAO, but I've been admiring her FOTD on each episode and really want to get that look. 

Here are a few pics of Jill Marie Jones so that you can see that type of glow she has and any Tips or Recs are greatly appreciated! Thank you!!

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...JonesBlush.jpg

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...Jones-Glow.jpg

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ILLJONES-1.jpg


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 21, 2006)

Hyper real foundation gives a dewey look.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 22, 2006)

She uses Dermacolor's foundation in D5 or Chanel's Multivitamin Natural Makeup in Spice and Bisosilk Thearphy on her hair. http://www.essence.com/essence/beaut...344806,00.html


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 22, 2006)

She is stunningly Gorgeous. I love her features and her skin is Flawless.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 22, 2006)

Jill Marie Jones



"I'm very casual and I don't wear makeup unless I'm going somewhere," says the stunning actress who actually had to look in her makeup bag for us to see what she had. "Blue jeans are my uniform, along with wife beaters, ball caps and cowboy boots." 

Spare and chic. My makeup bag is very simple. I've always got Kiehl's Lip Balm No.1 in the tube with me. I also like MAC's Lip Glass in Squirt. It's really something. When you look at it, it's green, but on your lips, it looks like honey. I also use MAC eyebrow pencils in three colors, Stud, Strut and Spiked. They're great because you don't have to sharpen them because they are so thin.

Simply silky. For my hair, I just keep a lot of ponytail holders in my bag. I don't carry any products with me. On the set, the stylist likes to use Biosilk Silk Therapy Cure on me. It's a clear serum that's not oily and makes your hair look like silk. You use about a size of a dime and it works really great before you flat-iron your hair. Necessary glam. I'll wear makeup if I know photographers will be around. For foundation I use Dermacolor's foundation in D5 or Chanel's Multivitamin Natural Makeup in Spice.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 23, 2006)

It's kind of funny, I have never found her makeup appealing.  I think that Mya's (Golden Brooks) makeup was much better.


----------

